# Suggest me 2.1 speaker price Btw 3000 - 4000.



## jerryelvis (Aug 19, 2009)

hi!

Kindly suggest me a good 2.1 speaker with your personal experience or review/info regarding the speaker.
my budget Btw Rs3000 - 4000.

usage
Gaming - 50% *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy55.gif
Movies - 35%
Music - 15%

i would appreciate if u could give me a price tag.

i have these in my mind Altec Lansing Vs4121 ,Mx5021 and logitech Z2300.
although Mx5021 and logitech Z2300 will not fit this budget. *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/confused1.gif
Logitech Z2300 -Rs7700
Logitech x-540 -Rs 5600(5.1)(Source - Nirman computers,chennai).

Thanks!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

Altec Lansing VS4121 for 2.5k
Edifier C3: 4k-4.5k
Logitech Z-4: 4.5k


----------



## jerryelvis (Aug 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Altec Lansing VS4121 for 2.5k
> Edifier C3: 4k-4.5k
> Logitech Z-4: 4.5k



out of these which will be best suited for gaming.

i inquired abt Altec Lansing VS4121- Rs2900,Mx5021-6900 in                                                                                                                               samta infotech.
I feel these prices are little high,huh.*
*


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

My first pick for gaming would be MX-5021 (2.10 or Logitech X-540 (5.1), then comes Z4, then VS4121 and finally C3.


----------



## jerryelvis (Aug 25, 2009)

Kindly comment on Logitech Z2300(Rs7700) for gaming.
is it overpriced  . i couldnt find any websites retailing this speaker.
i have seen the specs from Logitech website ,if you or any of ur buddies using this speaker,give me a short review.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2009)

Z-2300 is in same league that MX-5021 is in but it is more bassier. MX-5021 beats Z-2300 when it comes to audio quality and Z-2300 takes upper hand in room shaking beats.


----------



## jerryelvis (Aug 30, 2009)

Price update

Altec lansing MX5021 - 6568
Logitech  Z2300 - 7550
Mahavir Computer Chennai.(including VAT)

hope the Price have fallen  a bit.

cant decide which one to choose?


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 2, 2009)

Go for Lansing. They boast perfect combination of Clarity, Mids and Lows!
Z2300 over-exaggerated, mushy, one-note Bass on the other hand, often shadows Highs while watching movies and listening music.  Mids lack with these speakers.
If possible, do look for Creative Gigaworks T3 speakers. 
The sound quality and power they deliver is top-shelf. The speakers themselves are tiny, so would suit anyone with a space issue. 
Though, they have a pricey tag.


----------



## ravikanth (Sep 2, 2009)

@jerryelvis,

Did you purchased the speaker yet?
Even i am looking to get a 2.1 speaker. After reading many reviews finally decided to get mx5021 this weekend.
I am from chennai too. What is the best price we get here and from which shop?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2009)

mayanksharma said:


> Go for Lansing. They boast perfect combination of Clarity, Mids and Lows!
> Z2300 over-exaggerated, mushy, one-note Bass on the other hand, often shadows Highs while watching movies and listening music.  Mids lack with these speakers.
> If possible, do look for Creative Gigaworks T3 speakers.
> The sound quality and power they deliver is top-shelf. The speakers themselves are tiny, so would suit anyone with a space issue.
> Though, they have a pricey tag.



I think T3 costs 10k+ and there are lot of competitors at that price


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 5, 2009)

^^Not sure about the price. But SQ is definitely nice.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

^^yep. audio quality is damn good and I heard that it beats Z2300 and MX-5021.


----------



## ravikanth (Sep 5, 2009)

@jerryelvis

Bought Altec lansing MX5021 (Rs 6600/-) yesterday from delta pheripals. They are just rocking.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

^^welcome to da club


----------



## jerryelvis (Sep 8, 2009)

ravikanth said:


> @jerryelvis
> 
> Bought Altec lansing MX5021 (Rs 6600/-) yesterday from delta pheripals. They are just rocking.



Wow! congrats bro  .Great news.Tell me about it.
i was thinkin of hitting eZone to see live demo(if they had) of both Altec Lansing and Logitech z2300.
i think Rs6600 is quiet a kill.i was just prowling over 5-6 shops.
the highest price i got was 7200(can't remember the shopname) and the least was Rs6600(without tax from mahavir).
Even yesterday (Sep 9) i went to delta to Cosair Voyager 8G,finally got it in mahavir for Rs988   .


----------



## ravikanth (Sep 8, 2009)

jerryelvis said:


> Wow! congrats bro  .Great news.Tell me about it.
> i was thinkin of hitting eZone to see live demo(if they had) of both Altec Lansing and Logitech z2300.
> i think Rs6600 is quiet a kill.i was just prowling over 5-6 shops.
> the highest price i got was 7200(can't remember the shopname) and the least was Rs6600(without tax from mahavir).
> Even yesterday (Sep 9) i went to delta to Cosair Voyager 8G,finally got it in mahavir for Rs988   .



The music was very crisp and clear with detailed beats, bass is good. Its fun watching blueray rips. And its good with gamming too, jus checked with crysis warhead.
The speakers were huge. Looking into pics i thought they would be small and went on bike to get it and had trouble carrying it back .
Delta peripherals quoted it 6600/- with tax. Mahavir is quoting bit high. And z2300 is 7600/-, it felt bit pricey. And delta quoted mx5051 for 8050/-. Its price is luricative, so had bit confusion among mx5021 & mx5051. But again i dont want the hazzle of wires and setup. So just zeroed into mx5021. And i'm quite pleased with its performance now.
And i bought cosair voyager 8g from same mahavir for Rs950/- one month back.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

^^good that you didn't pick FX-5051. They are not a good speaker set and nowhere near to MX-5021 in audio quality.


----------



## jerryelvis (Sep 8, 2009)

ravikanth said:


> The music was very crisp and clear with detailed beats, bass is good. Its fun watching blueray rips. And its good with gamming too, jus checked with crysis warhead.
> The speakers were huge. Looking into pics i thought they would be small and went on bike to get it and had trouble carrying it back .
> Delta peripherals quoted it 6600/- with tax. Mahavir is quoting bit high. And z2300 is 7600/-, it felt bit pricey. And delta quoted mx5051 for 8050/-. Its price is luricative, so had bit confusion among mx5021 & mx5051. But again i dont want the hazzle of wires and setup. So just zeroed into mx5021. And i'm quite pleased with its performance now.
> And i bought cosair voyager 8g from same mahavir for Rs950/- one month back.


 
I consider ^^ this as a review custom made for me.
This post certainly helps me.Thanks bro. 
Games and movies are the things that matter.(i hear music only while washing  ). 
hope Delta peripherals would be a good place to pick it up.
Dude by any chance did u came across Altec Lansing White  speakers in chennai .

many shops dont have Cosair voyager with,even if they do they have 16Gb.
so got it from mahavir (seems they have got it from some other vender waited 20min to get it).


----------



## ravikanth (Sep 8, 2009)

jerryelvis said:


> Dude by any chance did u came across Altec Lansing White  speakers in chennai .



Nope. I didnt know that there is an option for white to .


----------



## jerryelvis (Sep 9, 2009)

ravikanth said:


> Nope. I didnt know that there is an option for white to .


 Enquired about white speakers in delta  they say it's not available in india.
Is that true?


----------

